

Show HN: An open source IRC client for your web browser - cjstewart88
https://github.com/cjstewart88/nirc

======
driverdan
How does this compare to subway?

<https://github.com/thedjpetersen/subway>

~~~
stedaniels
Seems like both of them require as server. Something I think means the title
is misleading about. It's certainly ambiguous. I was excited to see a browser
based, all client side IRC client. Oh well.

~~~
Wilya
I'm not sure I see how you can connect to an irc server directly from the
browser without some sort of proxy. You can't do TCP from js.

~~~
daleharvey
both chrome and firefox have tcp sockets apis, they are only usable in
specific contexts, but you can write a web based irc client (there are a few
around)

~~~
Wilya
I stand corrected. Though as far as I can tell, it works only for apps in the
chrome case[0] , and privileged web apps in firefox case[1].

[0] <http://developer.chrome.com/apps/socket.html> [1]
<https://wiki.mozilla.org/WebAPI/Security/TCPSocket>

------
clint
Sounds a lot like Alice: <https://github.com/leedo/alice>

------
vacipr
Maybe you should do something about the demo.This may be a solution.
<http://opensource.jit.su/>

------
dschep
Demo install? Or at least a screenshot?

~~~
cjstewart88
here you go: <http://imgur.com/a/nyjs7>

~~~
dschep
Thanks.

------
2mur
Any reason you have node-irc in the lib instead of npm installing it as a dep?

~~~
cjstewart88
We started customizing it and felt like it would be easier to just house the
module within the app itself. None of the customizations would have made good
contributions to the module for others.

